# Fanta NBA 2013/14



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2013)

Eccoci qua, dopo il fantacalcio organizziamo il fanta nba.

Su, da bravi.

Per ora siamo iscritti in 3

Livestrong, [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] , [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] 


Mi aspetto la partecipazione dei colleghi [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] e [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] , se fa piacere anche ad [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] , [MENTION=127]Alekos[/MENTION] , [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] , [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION] , [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] e [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] sono i benvenuti

Obiettivo è arrivare almeno a 10

Fatemi sapere

Giochiamo su


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



basketball.sports.sw



NIENTE LINK

Dovete essere registrati, i giocatori verranno assegnati tramite un draft automatico sul sito.

Fatevi avanti



*Partecipanti confermati*

Livestrong
Darren Marshall
MrPeppez
Lollo7zar
Bawert
Andreas89
Ale
DR_1
Kurt91
DMZtherockbear
Prebozzio
tequilad


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2013)

*Regolamento Ufficiale​*
Ogni squadra dovrà essere composta da *12 giocatori* (4 g, 4 f, 2 c più due ruoli a piacimento), che riceveranno un punteggio: non tutti i 12 giocatori porteranno punti; i punti verranno calcolati in base all'ordine in cui avete messo la vostra rosa, ed il sistema assegnerà automaticamente il minutaggio ai vostri giocatori. Esorto quindi a prendere 12 buoni giocatori. Vincerà, ovviamente, chi fa più punti dell'altro. il sistema di punteggio è identico alla nba.

Sistema di bonus/malus per singola azione:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tiro da 2 tentato: -1
Tiro da 2 segnato: +3
Tiro da 3 tentato: -1
Tiro da 3 segnato: +4
Stoppata: +1,5
Palla rubata: +1,5
Vittoria della squadra del giocatore: +1
Sconfitta squadra giocatore: -1
Tiro libero segnato: +1
Rimbalzo difensivo: +1
Rimbalzo offensivo: +1,5
Assist: +1
Fallo: -0,5
Palla persa: -1
Squadra di casa: +1,5
Squadra ospite: -1,5



Durante il Draft è obbligatorio scegliere per ogni roster almeno un Rookie (ossia giocatori al 1° anno) e almeno un Sophomore (ossia giocatori al 2° anno). Chiunque non rispettasse questa condizione dovrà poi cambiare il roster per adeguarsi

Non ci sono restrizioni di tempo per la scelta al draft, tuttavia invito tutti all'essere più veloci possibile, in modo da iniziare quanto prima 

*Come funziona il sistema di punteggi?*

Il sistema è molto semplice. Nella pagina “schedule” potete vedere il calendario delle partite, cliccando su “start the game” potrete vedere le statistiche nello specifico. Potete modificare la vostra formazione che scende in campo tramite il pulsante “lineup”, decidendo posizione di importanza nel vostro scacchiere dei giocatori e anche il relativo ruolo di utilizzo. Alla fine, il sistema calcolerà AUTOMATICAMENTE il minutaggio dei giocatori. Il sistema è davvero molto semplice ed automatizzato, basterà poi semplicemente cliccare su “save change” e sarà tutto pronto.

*sono ammessi anche gli scambi per ottenere posizioni più alte di scelta, a patto che si cedano sempre un numero di scelte pari a quelle che si acquisiscano.*


per ora è tutto

Se avete altri dubbi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2013)

Bene!


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Settembre 2013)

Ovviamente confermo.


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2013)

Datemi la vostra mail di iscrizione [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2013)

Io voglio partecipare, però almeno fino a lunedì sono ultra-occupato e quindi rimanderei eventualmente tutto a martedì (tanto c'è tempo fino al 29/10) e comunque [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] avvisami di fare tutto il procedimento per l'iscrizione relativa, data la mia natura scordarella.


----------



## Bawert (13 Settembre 2013)

Ci sono


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Settembre 2013)

confermo ti mando la mail in mp


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2013)

Bene!
[MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] se non ti iscrivi mi offendo


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2013)

Anche [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] e [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] potrebbero aggiungersi se la smettessero di fare gli snob


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] [MENTION=161]alexrossonero[/MENTION]


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Bene!
> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] se non ti iscrivi mi offendo



Ma non so neanche le regole


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2013)

Pensavo di farla più in là, invece mi sono iscritto. 

"Three Lions"


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma non so neanche le regole



È molto semplice, ti iscrivi al sito, si fa il draft e poi metti la formazione. Basta anche metterla una volta ed aggiornare ogni tanto, non fare il timido su


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È molto semplice, ti iscrivi al sito, si fa il draft e poi metti la formazione. Basta anche metterla una volta ed aggiornare ogni tanto, non fare il timido su



Ho capito ma i punti?

Parli con uno che dell'NBA vede tipo metà dei playoff, mica ho tempo da perdere, io


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2013)

I punti sono messi sotto spoiler nel secondo post, dove c'è anche il regolamento. Ogni cosa porta un bonus o un malus, ci sono tot minuti che il sistema assegna automaticamente a titolari e riserve. Alla fine chi fa più punti vince la partita. Faremo due conference separate probabilmente quest anno, alla fine si fanno i playoffs


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2013)

Una roba da dichiarazione dei redditi insomma 


Seriamente, non credo sia il caso.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Settembre 2013)

ma si dai,non l'ho mai fatto e mi piace provare le novità  grazie della considerazione 

ci sono


----------



## alexrossonero (13 Settembre 2013)

Grazie per la chiamata, ma preferisco declinare


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

Chi vuol partecipare si iscriva al sito detto e mi invii la mail con la quale si è registrato


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Una roba da dichiarazione dei redditi insomma
> 
> 
> Seriamente, non credo sia il caso.



Vedi che è tutto automatico. Tu devi solo postare la formazione ogni tanto e fare qualche modifica (tipo quando c'è un infortunio).


----------



## Alekos (14 Settembre 2013)

Quest'anno non ci sono per 2 motivi:

1- Sono buono e voglio far vincere anche qualcun altro 
2- Seriamente già dall'anno scorso non ho più visto una partita NBA, non ho più seguito, non conosco i nuovi giocatori o chi è emerso lo scorso anno.

Divertitevi!


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

Il campione che abbandona


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

Per ora siamo in 9 comunque, arrivare a 12 non mi farebbe schifo


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

[mention=564]dr_1[/mention]


----------



## DR_1 (14 Settembre 2013)

Io ho già un account su Hoops, le regole e le dinamiche del gioco le conosco (avendo già giocato l'anno scorso insieme a compagni di forum juventini).

L'unico "problema" è che appunto non sono milanista  , ma se per voi non è un problema ci sono.


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Io ho già un account su Hoops, le regole e le dinamiche del gioco le conosco (avendo già giocato l'anno scorso insieme a compagni di forum juventini).
> 
> L'unico "problema" è che appunto non sono milanista  , ma se per voi non è un problema ci sono.


Per me non c'è problema. Se sei interessato, contattami privatamente che ti dico di più


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

Siamo a 8. Con kurt e dmz che devono solo iscriversi sono 10.

Se gab e teq si iscrivessero arriveremmo alla dozzina


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION], io ci sono


----------



## prebozzio (15 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] ?


Vuoi fare come al fantacalcio, in cui mi hai chiamato e poi non c'era spazio per me?


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Vuoi fare come al fantacalcio, in cui mi hai chiamato e poi non c'era spazio per me?



Stavolta c'è 

Dai, partecipa!


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2013)

Con dmz siamo a 10.

Dai, [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] iscrivetevi che si arriva a 12


----------



## prebozzio (15 Settembre 2013)

Dai, prebozzio c'è


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2013)

Dai su [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] manchi solo te


----------



## tequilad (16 Settembre 2013)

ok


----------



## Livestrong (16 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=222]Underhill84[/MENTION] ? Con te e gabuz saremmo 14

Gabuz ci sta bloccando tutto


----------



## El Tigre 9 (17 Settembre 2013)

anch'io sono un appassionato di nba e mi piacerebbe partecipare se c'è ancora posto


----------



## Livestrong (17 Settembre 2013)

El Tigre 9 ha scritto:


> anch'io sono un appassionato di nba e mi piacerebbe partecipare se c'è ancora posto



Purtroppo ormai abbiamo già generato il draft... Sarà per l'anno prossimo!
[MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] tocca a te


----------



## Livestrong (17 Settembre 2013)

tocca a [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION]


----------



## tequilad (18 Settembre 2013)

Come si fa ? scusate ma non l'ho mai fatto


----------



## tequilad (18 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] fammi sapere così procedo !


----------



## tequilad (18 Settembre 2013)

Se ho capito bene salvo 20 giocatori nella mia lista e poi fa praticamente tutto da solo...oppure ogni turno devo sceglierne uno ?


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Se ho capito bene salvo 20 giocatori nella mia lista e poi fa praticamente tutto da solo...oppure ogni turno devo sceglierne uno ?



Fa tutto da solo ma se uno ha una scelta prima di te e prende un giocatore che hai in cima alla tua lista devi sceglierne uno nuovo, perché se no non ti fa scegliere in automatico.


----------



## tequilad (18 Settembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Fa tutto da solo ma se uno ha una scelta prima di te e prende un giocatore che hai in cima alla tua lista devi sceglierne uno nuovo, perché se no non ti fa scegliere in automatico.



Ok ottimo grazie !

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Fatto


----------



## Livestrong (18 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]



Dato che cambiato rispetto all'anno scorso come creare il roster, se puoi spiegami un po' tramite mp che ho seguito poco. 

(anche dove andare a cliccare che non capisco una sexga ).


----------



## Livestrong (18 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dato che cambiato rispetto all'anno scorso come creare il roster, se puoi spiegami un po' tramite mp che ho seguito poco.
> 
> (anche dove andare a cliccare che non capisco una sexga ).



Non è cambiato nulla nella formazione dei roster, sono sempre 12, 2x5 più 2 a scelta 

Per scegliere, inserisci il giocatore che vuoi nella lista, dopodiché clicchi su "save"


----------



## tequilad (18 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dato che cambiato rispetto all'anno scorso come creare il roster, se puoi spiegami un po' tramite mp che ho seguito poco.
> 
> (anche dove andare a cliccare che non capisco una sexga ).



Vai su Draft...poi dalla lista dei giocatori disponibili scegli quello che ti interessa, fai add to list e poi save contingencies


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2013)

Fatto [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] , comunque non avevo visto. Effettivamente il procedimento è uguale a quello dell'anno scorso. 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tequilad ha scritto:


> Vai su Draft...poi dalla lista dei giocatori disponibili scegli quello che ti interessa, fai add to list e poi save contingencies



Thanks


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2013)

Vai [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (18 Settembre 2013)

vai [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2013)

tocca a [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (18 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2013)

Vai [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Settembre 2013)

Fatto


----------



## DR_1 (18 Settembre 2013)

Turno di [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]


----------



## prebozzio (19 Settembre 2013)

fatto


----------



## tequilad (19 Settembre 2013)

Vai [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (19 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## tequilad (19 Settembre 2013)

ma se si mette la lista di 20 giocatori perchè si blocca ogni volta ?


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION]


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> ma se si mette la lista di 20 giocatori perchè si blocca ogni volta ?



Se non sbaglio devi cliccare su "Save Contingencies".


----------



## tequilad (19 Settembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio devi cliccare su "Save Contingencies".



Si lo so, dicevo...se tutti han fatto la lista dei 20 perchè non fa il draft in automatico anzichè ogni turno doverci fermare ?


----------



## Livestrong (19 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Si lo so, dicevo...se tutti han fatto la lista dei 20 perchè non fa il draft in automatico anzichè ogni turno doverci fermare ?


Perché non tutti l'hanno fatta


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perché non tutti l'hanno fatta


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Si lo so, dicevo...se tutti han fatto la lista dei 20 perchè non fa il draft in automatico anzichè ogni turno doverci fermare ?



Scusa non avevo capito la domanda. Comunque è come dice Livestrong, non tutti (me compreso) l'hanno fatta.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Settembre 2013)

[mention=564]dr_1[/mention]


----------



## DR_1 (19 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## DR_1 (19 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]


----------



## tequilad (20 Settembre 2013)

Fate la lista


----------



## Livestrong (20 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (20 Settembre 2013)

[mention=564]dr_1[/mention]


----------



## DR_1 (20 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]
[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Settembre 2013)

Fatto!


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (22 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (22 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (22 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]


----------



## DR_1 (23 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (23 Settembre 2013)

*Importante avviso a tutti:* Era saltalto il draft. Avevo fatto un cambiamento per prebozzio, che aveva scelto male McCollum, gli avevo inserito Kirilenko, ma così facendo il sistema non permetteva più di scegliere.


Ho dovuto skippare la scelta di Ale, che dovrò assegnare in modo manuale, poi tutto dovrebbe continuare regolarmente


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Settembre 2013)

.


----------



## gabuz (23 Settembre 2013)

Mi dispiace, sono riuscito a connettermi solo oggi


----------



## Livestrong (23 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] [MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION] [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]

Niente, il draft si è bloccato. Visto che mancano poche scelte, vi taggherò io qua quando sarà il vostro turno, mi direte chi volete prendere dei disponibili ed io ve lo assegnerò manualmente.

Mi spiace per l'inconveniente ma non capisco che diavolo sia successo.

ora tocca a [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Brandon Bass


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Settembre 2013)

[mention=564]dr_1[/mention]


----------



## DR_1 (23 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]--> Larry Sanders


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] due scelte consecutive


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Chandler Parsons e Nerlens Noel


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Settembre 2013)

No Parsons nooooo, mi hai fregato


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> No Parsons nooooo, mi hai fregato


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] scelgo Greivis Vasquez guardia


----------



## Bawert (24 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Kentavious Caldwell-Pope


----------



## Livestrong (24 Settembre 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Kentavious Caldwell-Pope



Non tocca a te 

Tocca a [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]


----------



## Bawert (24 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non tocca a te
> 
> Tocca a [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]



Tra quanto tocca a me? Cmq ora saprai già cosa voglio


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Muhammad Shabazz


----------



## Livestrong (24 Settembre 2013)

Io scelgo Tyler Zeller. Tocca a [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Scelgo Jonas Jerebko


----------



## Livestrong (24 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]


----------



## prebozzio (24 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] George Hill


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION]


----------



## tequilad (25 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Gerald Henderson


----------



## Livestrong (25 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (26 Settembre 2013)

Allora [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]?


----------



## Livestrong (27 Settembre 2013)

[mention=564]dr_1[/mention]


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Settembre 2013)

Lollo ha preso Olynyk
Ale ha preso Splitter

ora due scelte per DR_1


----------



## DR_1 (27 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] --> Tim Hardaway Jr --> Gleen Davis


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (27 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scelto Chalmers 

Tocca a [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Settembre 2013)

Lollo7zar sceglie Thomas Robinson
[MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2013)

Ma a me quando tocca?


----------



## Livestrong (29 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] tocca a te


----------



## tequilad (30 Settembre 2013)

Wilson Chandler [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]


----------



## prebozzio (30 Settembre 2013)

Evan Turner!


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (1 Ottobre 2013)

Bawert ha scelto bogut, tocca ad [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Prendo Odom


----------



## Livestrong (1 Ottobre 2013)

Io scelgo bledsoe

Tocca a [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]


----------



## tequilad (1 Ottobre 2013)

Finito il draft si possono iniziare gli scambi ?


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Finito il draft si possono iniziare gli scambi ?


Anche ora credo


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Ottobre 2013)

[MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION], che te possino ammazzare  L'avevo puntato io Bogut. 
[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Tyson Chandler l'ha preso qualcuno? Se non l'ha preso nessuno prendo lui.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION], che te possino ammazzare  L'avevo puntato io Bogut.
> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Tyson Chandler l'ha preso qualcuno? Se non l'ha preso nessuno prendo lui.


Si [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION], ce l'ha Andreas89


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Ottobre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION], ce l'ha Andreas89



E allora Chris Kaman.


----------



## Bawert (1 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION], che te possino ammazzare  L'avevo puntato io Bogut.
> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Tyson Chandler l'ha preso qualcuno? Se non l'ha preso nessuno prendo lui.



Che peccato ... mi dai Harden ed é tuo


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Che peccato ... mi dai Harden ed é tuo



Aspè che ci penso


----------



## Bawert (1 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Aspè che ci penso



Senza fretta


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2013)

Donez sceglie M.Leonard
[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] io scelgo J.Butler!

Ultima scelta in assoluto per [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donez sceglie M.Leonard
> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] io scelgo J.Butler!
> 
> Ultima scelta in assoluto per [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]



Eh e chi prendo? Cioè dai 

Ron Ar....ehm Metta World Peace è libero?


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh e chi prendo? Cioè dai
> 
> Ron Ar....ehm Metta World Peace è libero?


Yes!


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Yes!


Vada per lui allora.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Ottobre 2013)

Guardie: Paul George, Kemba Walker (panchina: Jeff Teague, Ben McLemore)
Ali: David Lee, Derrick Favors (panchina: Carlos Boozer, Jimmy Butler)
Centro: Dwight Howard (panchina: Al Jefferson)

RISERVE

Greivis Vasquez G
Andrew Nicholson F

Sono molto soddisfatto della rosa di quest'anno, soprattutto per i giocatori che ho in doppio ruolo (Paul George e Jimmy Butler GF, David Lee e Derrick Favors FC).
Speriamo di fare una bella annata


----------



## Bawert (2 Ottobre 2013)

Qualcuno vuole scambiare una guardia per Asik/Bogut?


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Ottobre 2013)

Daje che ho mandato qualche proposta


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Ottobre 2013)

[MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] cosa vuoi per Aldridge?


----------



## Lollo7zar (18 Ottobre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] cosa vuoi per Aldridge?



niente da fare


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Si inizia stanotte? [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## DR_1 (29 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Si inizia stanotte? [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]



No, non credo. Le lineup sono ancora in "freeze" (ovvero non vengono mostrate), magari partono a Novembre i "conteggi" su Hoops e non per le prime partite..


----------



## prebozzio (31 Ottobre 2013)

Non siamo partiti? Mi sono perso la prestazione storica del mio super rookie Carter-Williams?


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Prima giornata:

*Risultati:

Soverato -Seattle 188.4-115.0
Castrocielo-Los Angeles 95.8-148.8
Carpi-Molfetta 88.3-117.0
Three Lions-Roseto 110.1-172.5
Aosta-Lucca 103.5	-121.4
L.A-Knoxville 132.8	-146.5*

Classifica Division A:


Soverato Heat 1 0 
Los Angeles Bruins 1 0 
Molfetta Kick Ass 1 0 
Seattle Cavaliers 0 1 
Castrocielo Eagles 0 1 
Carpi mosquitoes 0 1 

Classifica Division B:

Roseto Sharks 1 0 
Knoxville Teq 1 0 
Lucca Babonzi 1 0 
L.A Lakers 0 1 
Three Lions Lion 0 1 
Aosta Mountaineers 0 1


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Novembre 2013)

Bene


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Novembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Bene



Questo è il tuo anno.


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Novembre 2013)

Ottimo quest'anno si sbanca


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Questo è il tuo anno.


L'anno scorso ho stradominato la RS e al primo turno dei PO sono andato a casa


----------



## DR_1 (1 Novembre 2013)

Hanno sbagliato ad inserire i punteggi, sono cambiati i risultati.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Novembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso ho stradominato la RS e al primo turno dei PO sono andato a casa



E' successo pure a me due anni fa


----------



## prebozzio (2 Novembre 2013)

Qualcuno mi spiega il calendario? L'ultimo FantaNba che avevo fatto prevedeva una partita la settimana e sommava le statistiche dei giocatori in tutti gli incontri giocati in quei sette giorni... qui come funziona?


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2013)

2a giornata:

*Risultati:

Los Angeles-Seattle 146.2-101.7
Carpi-Castrocielo 69.9-75.2
Molfetta-Soverato 110.5-165.5
Lucca-Roseto 156.9-113.1
L.A-Aosta 164.5-134.6
Knoxville-Three Lions 120.1-138.0*

*Division A

Soverato Heat 2 0 
Los Angeles Bruins 2 0 
Molfetta Kick Ass 1 1 
Castrocielo Eagles 1 1 
Seattle Cavaliers 0 2 
Carpi mosquitoes 0 2 

Division B 

Lucca Babonzi 2 0 
L.A Lakers 1 1 
Roseto Sharks 1 1 
Knoxville Teq 1 1 
Three Lions Lion 1 1 
Aosta Mountaineers 0 2*


----------



## prebozzio (3 Novembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega il calendario? L'ultimo FantaNba che avevo fatto prevedeva una partita la settimana e sommava le statistiche dei giocatori in tutti gli incontri giocati in quei sette giorni... qui come funziona?


 [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## prebozzio (3 Novembre 2013)

Perché leggo: "Aosta drops FC Amare Stoudemire (NYK) and picks up GF Gordon Hayward (UTA) 2/11/13"? Si possono scegliere ancora giocatori?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Novembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Perché leggo: "Aosta drops FC Amare Stoudemire (NYK) and picks up GF Gordon Hayward (UTA) 2/11/13"? Si possono scegliere ancora giocatori?



I free agent son sempre liberi, puoi cambiare come vuoi.

Per il resto devo informarmi, domani provo a vedere, in sto periodo ho pochissimo tempo, mi scuso


----------



## prebozzio (3 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I free agent son sempre liberi, puoi cambiare come vuoi.
> 
> Per il resto devo informarmi, domani provo a vedere, in sto periodo ho pochissimo tempo, mi scuso



Non devo chiedere a nessuno?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Novembre 2013)

No no


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Novembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] 

ma c'è una formazione da fare? o semplicemente si usano tutti i giocatori?


----------



## prebozzio (12 Novembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]
> 
> ma c'è una formazione da fare? o semplicemente si usano tutti i giocatori?



Sì, devi scegliere il quintetto base e mettere le riserve in ordine... i giocatori portano punti proporzionalmente ai minuti che tu dai loro (o meglio, che il sistema associa loro sulla base dell'ordine che hai deciso)


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Novembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sì, devi scegliere il quintetto base e mettere le riserve in ordine... i giocatori portano punti proporzionalmente ai minuti che tu dai loro (o meglio, che il sistema associa loro sulla base dell'ordine che hai deciso)



si si prima sono andato a vedere mi son visto la formazione per bene,e ho fatto qualche cambio anche


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Novembre 2013)

Queste le classifiche dopo 9 giornate:

*Division A* 
Soverato Heat	8	1	
Los Angeles Bruins	7	2	
Seattle Cavaliers	3	6 
Castrocielo Eagles	3	6
Molfetta Kick Ass	2	7 
Carpi mosquitoes	2	7 
*Division B 
*L.A Lakers	7	2	
Knoxville Teq	7	2	
Lucca Babonzi	5	4	
Roseto Sharks	4	5	
Aosta Mountaineers	4	
Three Lions Lion	2	7


----------



## DR_1 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Classifiche dopo 14 giornate:

( W / L )
*Division A*
Soverato Heat 12 / 2 
Los Angeles Bruins 12 /	2 
Carpi mosquitoes 4 /10 
Seattle Cavaliers 3 / 11 
Castrocielo Eagles 3 /11 
Molfetta Kick Ass 2 /12 
*Division B *
L.A Lakers 12 / 2 
Knoxville Teq 10 / 4 
Roseto Sharks 9 / 5 
Lucca Babonzi 7 /	7 
Aosta Mountaineers 6 /	8	
Three Lions Lion 4 /10


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Si vola


----------



## prebozzio (1 Dicembre 2013)

Ho indovinato Anthony Davis e Michael Carter Williams, ma l'infortunio di DRose mi ha rovinato


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Dicembre 2013)

MCW acquistone, che giocatore...

Anche quest'anno stiamo andando benissimo.


----------



## DR_1 (4 Dicembre 2013)

Classifiche dopo 16 giornate:

( W / L )
*Division A*
Soverato Heat 14 / 2
Los Angeles Bruins 14 / 2
Seattle Cavaliers 5 /11
Carpi mosquitoes 4 / 12
Castrocielo Eagles 3 /13
Molfetta Kick Ass 2 /14
*Division B*
L.A Lakers 14 / 2
Knoxville Teq 11 / 5
Roseto Sharks 10 / 6
Lucca Babonzi 8 / 8
Aosta Mountaineers 7 / 9
Three Lions Lion 4 /12


----------



## prebozzio (4 Dicembre 2013)

Mi pare ci sia un po' di squilibrio tra le due division


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## DR_1 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Senza Love "L" quasi sicura contro Soverato 

Peccato, potevo realmente ambire al record dei veri lakers (33 streak win) 

Comunque classifiche dopo 19 giornate:

( W / L )
*Division A*
Soverato Heat 16 / 3
Los Angeles Bruins 15 / 4
Seattle Cavaliers 7 /12
Carpi mosquitoes 6 / 13
Castrocielo Eagles 3 /16
Molfetta Kick Ass 3 /16
*Division B*
L.A Lakers 17 / 2
Knoxville Teq 13 / 6
Roseto Sharks 13 / 6
Lucca Babonzi 9 / 10
Aosta Mountaineers 8 / 11
Three Lions Lion 4 /15


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Dicembre 2013)

il 230 che ho fatto l'altra notte è record?


----------



## DR_1 (13 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> il 230 che ho fatto l'altra notte è record?



Yes

*Team	* * Score* * Game*
1. Roseto 230.0 19
2. Knoxville 205.5 9
3. L.A 199.7 14
4. L.A 193.8 6
5. L.A 192.4 12
6. Roseto 191.9 14
7. Roseto 191.3 18
8. Roseto 189.4 20
9. Soverato 187.1 1
10. Roseto 175.5 1
11. L.A 174.2 8
12. Los Angeles 173.5 5
13. Knoxville 172.4 4
14. Lucca 170.4 6
15. Lucca 167.5 19
16. Lucca 166.3 7
17. Knoxville 166.1 3
18. Roseto 165.9 12
19. Soverato 165.7 9
20. Soverato 165.5 2


----------



## DR_1 (15 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque Roseto ha due MVP in squadra, Aldridge e Durant, che stanno ammazzando l'NBA + fantabasket a suon di statistiche.

Favorita (di sto passo) al titolo sicuramente.


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Dicembre 2013)

Concordo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Dicembre 2013)

che vergogna


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Dicembre 2013)

la ripresa


----------



## DR_1 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Classifiche dopo 31 giornate.

*Division A*
Soverato Heat 24-7 
Los Angeles Bruins 22-9 
Seattle Cavaliers 15-16 
Molfetta Kick Ass 9-22 
Carpi mosquitoes 8-23 
Castrocielo Eagles 5-26 

*Division B*
L.A Lakers 24-7 
Roseto Sharks 22-9 
Knoxville Teq 20 -	11 
Lucca Babonzi 16-15 
Aosta Mountaineers 16-15	
Three Lions Lion 5-26


----------



## Lollo7zar (23 Gennaio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Comunque Roseto ha due MVP in squadra, Aldridge e Durant, che stanno ammazzando l'NBA + fantabasket a suon di statistiche.
> 
> Favorita (di sto passo) al titolo sicuramente.



si ma continuo a stare secondo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Gennaio 2014)

Classifica dopo 40 giornate

*Division A*

Soverato Heat 30-10
Los Angeles Bruins 30-10
Seattle Cavaliers 17-23
Molfetta Kick Ass 13-27
Carpi Mosquitoes 8-32
Castrocielo Eagles 7-33

*Division B*

L.A. Lakers 30-10
Roseto Sharks 29-11
Knoxville Teq 28-12
Lucca Babonzi 21-19
Aosta Mountineers 18-22
Three Lions Lion 9-31


dai per essere al mio primo anno mi ritengo abbastanza soddisfatto per ora  e Kobe non sta giocando


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Sinceramente mi sembrava di aver messo su un roster peggiore di quello dello scorso anno e devo dire che invece mi sto togliendo diverse soddisfazioni. Ok dopo questo commento non vincerò più


----------



## Lollo7zar (24 Gennaio 2014)

Ma un mercato per prendere qualche free agent?


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Ma un mercato per prendere qualche free agent?



E' sempre aperto.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Gennaio 2014)

La Division A è ridicola


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> E' sempre aperto.



ho cambiato JR Smith con Reggie Jackson


----------



## DR_1 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Ovviamente i 64 FP di Melo dell'altra notte li ho dovuti beccare io


----------



## DR_1 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Devastato dagli infortuni


Lawson, Conley, Holiday, Cousins, Henson..


----------



## prebozzio (2 Febbraio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Devastato dagli infortuni
> 
> 
> Lawson, Conley, Holiday, Cousins, Henson..



Eh, a me ha segato le gambe l'infortunio da inizio anno della mia prima scelta, D-Rose


----------



## DR_1 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Completamente in caduta libera, su cinque guardie quattro sono rotte, per non parlare degli altri.


----------



## DR_1 (13 Marzo 2014)

Classifica dopo 62 partite disputate:

W/L --> W= Win L= Lose

*Division A:*

Los Angeles Bruins 46-16
Soverato Heat 43-19
Seattle Cavaliers 23-39
Molfetta Kick Ass 21-41
Castrocielo Eagles 13-39
Carpi mosquitoes 10-52

*Division B:*

Roseto Sharks 45-17
L.A Lakers 43-19
Knoxville Teq 40-22
Lucca Babonzi 37-25
Aosta Mountaineers 29-33
Three Lions Lion 22-40


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Marzo 2014)

La capolista se ne va....


----------



## prebozzio (14 Marzo 2014)

Sto provando a raggiungere i playoff, ma è durissima... Noah e Davis stanno provando in tutti i modi a portarmi avanti. Peccato per l'infortunio di D-Rose, altrimenti potevamo giocarci il titolo


----------



## prebozzio (15 Marzo 2014)

7 vittorie su 8 a marzo, buone proiezioni nelle prossime due... forza Babonzi, i playoff non sono solo un sogno


----------



## DR_1 (16 Marzo 2014)

Si tanka poco in Division A


----------



## prebozzio (17 Marzo 2014)

Contro [MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION] (turno 66) la mia coppia di lunghi Davis-Noah ha fatto quasi 110 punti


----------



## DR_1 (18 Marzo 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Contro [MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION] (turno 66) la mia coppia di lunghi Davis-Noah ha fatto quasi 110 punti



Ho visto, purtroppo.


----------



## DR_1 (22 Marzo 2014)

C'è la corsa per il quarto e ultimo seed nella Division B.. 3 partite rimanenti (scontri diretti) importantissime.


----------



## DR_1 (25 Marzo 2014)

Vado ai PO, ma tanto sarò sweepato al primo turno


----------



## prebozzio (5 Aprile 2014)

Visto che ci sono i playoff, possiamo cedere giocatori in cambio di scelte future?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Aprile 2014)

dai come prima esperienza mi ritengo moderatamente soddisfatto se avessi avuto kobe a pieno regime i playoff sarebbero stai ben più raggiungibili


----------



## DR_1 (5 Aprile 2014)

Dopo aver sofferto (e non poco) contro L.A e Soverato vanno in finale i Los Angeles Bruins e i Roseto Sharks.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Aprile 2014)

Cioè di nuovo fuori al primo turno come lo scorso anno...


----------



## DR_1 (14 Aprile 2014)

Con un risultato di 4-1 nelle finals "i Bruins" portano a casa il titolo del fantabasket.

Complimenti


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Aprile 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Con un risultato di 4-1 nelle finals "i Bruins" portano a casa il titolo del fantabasket.
> 
> Complimenti



Grazie 

Primo FantaNBA vinto in carriera


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2014)

Complimenti a Kurt


----------



## Alekos (15 Aprile 2014)

Il mio successore!


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Aprile 2014)

Dispiace aver perso dopo aver avuto una media altissima ma sul più bello ho avuto troppi infortuni, complimenti a kurt


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2014)

Quando partiamo??


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] [MENTION=127]Alekos[/MENTION] [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION]

ci siete quest'anno?


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] [MENTION=127]Alekos[/MENTION] [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION]
> 
> ci siete quest'anno?


Io no


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=15]Bioware[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (8 Settembre 2014)

due umiliazioni mi bastano, mi ritiro a vita privata


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Settembre 2014)

Se siamo un numero accettabile si può fare, altrimenti per quest'anno si passa.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Se siamo un numero accettabile si può fare, altrimenti per quest'anno si passa.


Per ora siamo io e te, vediamo..


----------



## Bawert (8 Settembre 2014)

Se vi serve qualcuno per completare il campionato ci sono.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

1) MrPeppez
2) Kurt91
3) Bawert

Direi di essere almeno 10....


----------



## Ale (8 Settembre 2014)

chiedete anche a fabri


----------



## gabuz (9 Settembre 2014)

Mi dispiace ragazzi, quest'anno non riesco proprio...


----------



## prebozzio (9 Settembre 2014)

Io ci sono!


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

1) MrPeppez
2) Kurt91
3) Bawer
4) prebozzio


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Settembre 2014)

Mi sa che ci sono anch'io, però per la conferma ufficiale voglio aspettare un altro po'. Spero che me lo concediate..


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che ci sono anch'io, però per la conferma ufficiale voglio aspettare un altro po'. Spero che me lo concediate..


Certo  tanto ancora manca un bel pò


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Settembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Certo  tanto ancora manca un bel pò


----------



## Lollo7zar (10 Settembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] [MENTION=127]Alekos[/MENTION] [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION]
> 
> ci siete quest'anno?



si


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2014)

1) MrPeppez
2) Kurt91
3) Bawer
4) prebozzio
5) Lollo7zar

ottimo..


----------



## Bioware (10 Settembre 2014)

Eccolo


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Eccolo


1) MrPeppez
2) Kurt91
3) Bawer
4) prebozzio
5) Lollo7zar
6) Bioware


----------



## DR_1 (13 Settembre 2014)

Ci sono anche io ragazzi (se ovviamente mi prendete come l'anno scorso )


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Settembre 2014)

1) MrPeppez
2) Kurt91
3) Bawer
4) prebozzio
5) Lollo7zar
6) Bioware
7) DR_1

vai così


----------



## prebozzio (14 Settembre 2014)

Si può tenere qualcuno dell'anno scorso?


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Si può tenere qualcuno dell'anno scorso?


Ovviamente si!


----------



## prebozzio (15 Settembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ovviamente si!


Bene!
Davis e Leonard saranno i perni della mia squadra


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Bene!
> Davis e Leonard saranno i perni della mia squadra


Ah pensavo qualcuno dei partecipanti 

Davis e Kawhi li prendo io


----------



## prebozzio (15 Settembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ah pensavo qualcuno dei partecipanti
> 
> Davis e Kawhi li prendo io


No, cappero!
Io l'anno scorso sono partito dai giovani: Davis, Kawhi, MCW... non potete disfare il mio giocattolino 

Avevo anche Noah "triple double king" e Rose: come minghia ho fatto a non vincere? Ah già, l'infortunio a Derrick


----------



## DR_1 (15 Settembre 2014)

Credo sia meglio ripartire da zero, anche perchè sarebbe troppo complicato con le assegnazioni manuali attraverso la lega su hoops e inoltre, così facendo, rappresenterebbe un ulteriore "sbilanciamento" per eventuali nuovi "owner" o per quelli già presenti con squadre deboli o mal assemblate.

Meglio dare a tutti la possibilità di competere.. 

PS: L'anno scorso era Livestrong l'organizzatore (ha creato anche la lega), quest'anno chi se ne occupa?


----------



## prebozzio (15 Settembre 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Credo sia meglio ripartire da zero, anche perchè sarebbe troppo complicato con le assegnazioni manuali attraverso la lega su hoops e inoltre, così facendo, rappresenterebbe un ulteriore "sbilanciamento" per eventuali nuovi "owner" o per quelli già presenti con squadre deboli o mal assemblate.
> 
> Meglio dare a tutti la possibilità di competere..


Sono d'accordo, stavo scherzando... era un modo per dire: "Vedete di lasciarmi A.Davis"


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Settembre 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Credo sia meglio ripartire da zero, anche perchè sarebbe troppo complicato con le assegnazioni manuali attraverso la lega su hoops e inoltre, così facendo, rappresenterebbe un ulteriore "sbilanciamento" per eventuali nuovi "owner" o per quelli già presenti con squadre deboli o mal assemblate.
> 
> Meglio dare a tutti la possibilità di competere..
> 
> PS: L'anno scorso era Livestrong l'organizzatore (ha creato anche la lega), quest'anno chi se ne occupa?


Ci penso io...poi se "Live" vuole creare la lega ben venga  altrimenti non c'è nessun problema per me..

vediamo di arrivare a 10 e creo la lega!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Settembre 2014)

ci sono anche io


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Settembre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ci sono anche io


Molto bene!!

1) MrPeppez
2) Kurt91
3) Bawer
4) prebozzio
5) Lollo7zar
6) Bioware
7) DR_1
8) DMZtheRockBear


----------



## DR_1 (16 Settembre 2014)

L'anno scorso eravamo in 12, proviamo, continuando a fare "recruiting" ad arrivare almeno a quel numero. 
Con 8/10 squadre saltano fuori roster di superstar pressochè illegali..


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Ottobre 2014)

Siamo 8..
[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] lo fai? 

Arriviamo almeno a 10, poi aspettiamo un'altra settimana per vedere se arriviamo a 12.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Siamo 8..
> [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] lo fai?
> 
> Arriviamo almeno a 10, poi aspettiamo un'altra settimana per vedere se arriviamo a 12.



Declino l'invito raga. Sono troppo impegnato quest'anno tra UNI e altro.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Ottobre 2014)

[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] @Bawer [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] [MENTION=15]Bioware[/MENTION] [MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION] [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION]

Siamo 8, 2 o 4 per essere 10 o 12 li possono trovare immediatamente dal forum del fanta nba. Ci state?


----------



## prebozzio (14 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] @Bawer [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] [MENTION=15]Bioware[/MENTION] [MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION] [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION]
> 
> Siamo 8, 2 o 4 per essere 10 o 12 li possono trovare immediatamente dal forum del fanta nba. Ci state?



Per me no problem!


----------



## DR_1 (14 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] @Bawer [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] [MENTION=15]Bioware[/MENTION] [MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION] [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION]
> 
> Siamo 8, 2 o 4 per essere 10 o 12 li possono trovare immediatamente dal forum del fanta nba. Ci state?



Io ci sono.


----------



## Smarx10 (14 Ottobre 2014)

Io ci sono per il Fanta Nba


----------



## Bioware (14 Ottobre 2014)

Va bene


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Ottobre 2014)

Ottimo.. [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION] avevo sbagliato a taggarti


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Ottobre 2014)

Ragazzi perdonatemi se vi avviso solo ora, ma purtroppo sono costretto a dare forfait. Ho un sacco di impegni e non riuscirei a stare dietro pure al FantaNBA. Mi spiace


----------



## Bawert (15 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ottimo.. [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION] avevo sbagliato a taggarti



Succede...


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Ottobre 2014)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Succede...


Ti contiamo?


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Ottobre 2014)

[MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] e [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Ottobre 2014)

si ci sono


----------



## prebozzio (17 Ottobre 2014)

Dajeeeeeee


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Ottobre 2014)

Dunque sicuri:

1) MrPeppez
2) [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]
3) [MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION]
4) [MENTION=1513]Smarx10[/MENTION]
5) [MENTION=15]Bioware[/MENTION]
6) [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]

in dubbio:

7) [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION]
8) [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION]


----------



## DR_1 (17 Ottobre 2014)

Tra poco inizia la stagione, direi di sbrigarsi. C'è da fare il draft eh, anche se siamo solo in 6 (eventualmente 8) ci mettiamo almeno una settimana..


----------



## Smarx10 (17 Ottobre 2014)

A chi devo mandare il mio indirizzo mail per essere messo nella lega privata?


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Ottobre 2014)

Registrati qui:

Fantasy Basketball at Sports.ws

Tra oggi e domani creo la lega.
[MENTION=1513]Smarx10[/MENTION]


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Ottobre 2014)

Okk


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Ottobre 2014)

Ragazzi ci siamo, ho creato la lega..

password: milanworld

Fantasy Basketball at Sports.ws

[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] [MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION] [MENTION=1513]Smarx10[/MENTION] [MENTION=15]Bioware[/MENTION] [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]
[MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION] ?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ci siamo, ho creato la lega..
> 
> password: milanworld
> 
> ...



posso ancora? o no?

purtroppo non ho visitato il forum per niente in questi giorni e mi sono dimenticato anche del fanta


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Ottobre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> posso ancora? o no?
> 
> purtroppo non ho visitato il forum per niente in questi giorni e mi sono dimenticato anche del fanta



Certo che puoi, registrati che nella pagina precedente ho messo il link


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Ottobre 2014)

Ok nella lega siamo già

1) MrPeppez
2) [MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION]
3) [MENTION=1513]Smarx10[/MENTION]
4) amico altro forum
5) amico altro forum
6) amico altro forum
[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] [MENTION=15]Bioware[/MENTION] [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] 


Se vi registrate iniziamo già oggi


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Ottobre 2014)

fatto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Ottobre 2014)

sicuro che non mi sono già registrato?


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Ottobre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> sicuro che non mi sono già registrato?


Che nick hai su hoops?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Che nick hai su hoops?



Su Hoops? .-. Io ero già registrato su sport.ws come Donez e a meno di errori miei dovrei aver creato la squadra Molfetta badass.in caso contrario la rifaccio


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Ottobre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Su Hoops? .-. Io ero già registrato su sport.ws come Donez e a meno di errori miei dovrei aver creato la squadra Molfetta badass.in caso contrario la rifaccio


Non risulta sulla lega


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non risulta sulla lega



adesso dovrebbe esserci


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Ottobre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> adesso dovrebbe esserci


Yes!!


----------



## prebozzio (20 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ok nella lega siamo già
> 
> 1) MrPeppez
> 2) [MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION]
> ...



dovrei esserci!


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Ottobre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> dovrei esserci!


Al momento non ti vedo


----------



## prebozzio (20 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Al momento non ti vedo



Eccomi


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Ottobre 2014)

Ok siamo 9...

se [MENTION=15]Bioware[/MENTION] si iscrive siamo 10 e partiamo  

Altrimenti ne trovo un altro sul forum


----------



## Bawert (20 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ok siamo 9...
> 
> se [MENTION=15]Bioware[/MENTION] si iscrive siamo 10 e partiamo
> 
> Altrimenti ne trovo un altro sul forum



Scusa, non sono più entrato nel Forum, io ci sarei


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Ottobre 2014)

Ok ci siamo tutti faccio il draft e partiamo, metto 24 ore totali per squadra, cerchiamo di essere veloci.

1) MrPeppez
2) [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION]
3) [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]
4) [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]
5) [MENTION=1513]Smarx10[/MENTION]
6) [MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION]
7) [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION]
8) altro forum
9) altro forum
10) altro forum


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Ottobre 2014)

[MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION] iscrivi alla lega così partiamo.


----------



## Bawert (20 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION] iscrivi alla lega così partiamo.



Qual é la password?

EDIT: Niente, trovata


----------



## DR_1 (20 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ok ci siamo tutti faccio il draft e partiamo, metto 24 ore totali per squadra, cerchiamo di essere veloci.



Peppez sistema i valori punteggi come quelli dell'anno scorso prima, ovvero:

Assists: 1.0
Off. Rebs: 1.5
Def. Rebs: 1.0
Blocks: 1.5
Steals: 1.5
FT made: 1.0
2PT made: 3.0
3PT made: 4.0
2PT shot: -1.0
3PT shot: -1.0
Turnovers: -1.0
PFs: -0.5
Team Win: 1.0
Team Lose: -1.0
Home Court: 1.5


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Ottobre 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Peppez sistema i valori punteggi come quelli dell'anno scorso prima, ovvero:
> 
> Assists: 1.0
> Off. Rebs: 1.5
> ...


Avevo creato il draft senza modificare i punteggi. L'ho rifatto scusate


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Ottobre 2014)

Comunque no limit per stanotte, domani metto il tempo, possiamo già scegliere


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Ottobre 2014)

Chi è il primo?


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Ottobre 2014)

1) bradleybeal3
2) Bawert
3) Smarx10
4) Donez
5) Spree8
6) prebozzio
7) Heisenberg 2.0
8) DR_1
9) MrPeppez
10) Lollo7zar


----------



## DR_1 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Io mi collego domani pomeriggio verso le due per scegliere, avviso così almeno ne siete al corrente


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Ottobre 2014)

A me non entra sul sito...faccio il login ma non entra


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Ottobre 2014)

Visto che ci sono stati problemi col sito lascio anche oggi senza limiti di tempo, però cerchiamo di fare le nostre scelte, solo una fin'ora :S

[MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION] [MENTION=1513]Smarx10[/MENTION] [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] [MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION] [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]


----------



## Bawert (21 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Visto che ci sono stati problemi col sito lascio anche oggi senza limiti di tempo, però cerchiamo di fare le nostre scelte, solo una fin'ora :S
> 
> [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION] [MENTION=1513]Smarx10[/MENTION] [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] [MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION] [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]



Appena fatto


----------



## prebozzio (21 Ottobre 2014)

Oggi alle tre non mi faceva fare il login


----------



## prebozzio (21 Ottobre 2014)

Se ognuno completa la wishlist si fa prima


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Ottobre 2014)

Dai però


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Ottobre 2014)

Da domani metto il tempo. 

Solo 4 scelte in 24 ore...non sono ottimista.

La regular season comincia fra 6 giorni


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Ottobre 2014)

Ragazzi scusate ma sono stato fuori tutto il giorno e il pc è andato! ho provato ad andare sul sito del fantastico ma quello mobile è vergognoso. Mi dite cortesemente chi è stato scelto per ora? E anche se conoscete un browser per Android che mostri i siti normali? Altrimenti fin quando non risolvo do i dati dell'account a mrpeppez e fa le scelte al posto mio dopo che gliele avrò dette in mp


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Ottobre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate ma sono stato fuori tutto il giorno e il pc è andato! ho provato ad andare sul sito del fantastico ma quello mobile è vergognoso. Mi dite cortesemente chi è stato scelto per ora? E anche se conoscete un browser per Android che mostri i siti normali? Altrimenti fin quando non risolvo do i dati dell'account a mrpeppez e fa le scelte al posto mio dopo che gliele avrò dette in mp


Io con android mi trovo bene con Mozilla. Prova 

Per ora sono stati scelti:

Durant
Lebron
Griffin


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Ottobre 2014)

Ok ora sta a Spree
[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] fai una lista di due nomi così scegli subito


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Ottobre 2014)

Ora due scelte consecutive per [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Ottobre 2014)

[MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] sta a te


----------



## prebozzio (22 Ottobre 2014)

Qualcuno ha scelto Paul George


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Ottobre 2014)

[MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION] è rotto per tutto l'anno


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Ottobre 2014)

Tocca a 
[MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] [MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION]

poi a me


----------



## prebozzio (23 Ottobre 2014)

Se non ricordo male, l'anno scorso quando toccava a [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] c'erano sempre intasamenti


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Ottobre 2014)

Daje Lollo


----------



## Lollo7zar (23 Ottobre 2014)

si scusate ragazzi prendete sempre quelli che metto in lista, faccio subito


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Ottobre 2014)

Ora due scelte consecutive per [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION]


----------



## prebozzio (23 Ottobre 2014)

Aldridge, Jordan, Leonard: squadrone per ora 

Peccato solo che al primo giro mi abbiano fregato Monociglio


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Ottobre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Aldridge, Jordan, Leonard: squadrone per ora
> 
> Peccato solo che al primo giro mi abbiano fregato Monociglio



Kawhi <3

Io mi son trovato al terzo giro libero Vucevic così dirotto Love ala...Harden - Love - Vucevic per ora


----------



## prebozzio (23 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ora due scelte consecutive per [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION]


Come funziona la regola rookie-sophomore?


----------



## prebozzio (23 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Kawhi <3
> 
> Io mi son trovato al terzo giro libero Vucevic così dirotto Love ala...Harden - Love - Vucevic per ora


Io volevo confermare Noah, ma avevo già Jordan come centro... ho sperato che il francese fosse F-C, ma nada


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Ottobre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Come funziona la regola rookie-sophomore?


Ah già l'anno scorso avevamo questa regola.

Io l'avevo dimenticata, per me meglio lasciare il draft libero.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ah già l'anno scorso avevamo questa regola.
> 
> Io l'avevo dimenticata, per me meglio lasciare il draft libero.


Ah, allora devo cambiare qualcosa nella mia wish-list


----------



## Bawert (23 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION] è rotto per tutto l'anno



Me l'ero proprio dimenticato


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Ottobre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Aldridge, Jordan, Leonard: squadrone per ora
> 
> Peccato solo che al primo giro mi abbiano fregato Monociglio



ero indecisissimo tra lui e CP3 


scusate il ritardo pe rle scelte ragazzi ma sono stato impegnato fino ad ora

niente rookie e sophomore? azz


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Ottobre 2014)

In preallarme [MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION] e [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]


----------



## prebozzio (23 Ottobre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> niente rookie e sophomore? azz


Anno scorso c'era l'obbligo di averne uno, quest'anno no


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Ottobre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Anno scorso c'era l'obbligo di averne uno, quest'anno no



si lo so lo feci l'anno scorso. Peccato rendeva più realistica la cosa


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Ottobre 2014)

[MENTION=1513]Smarx10[/MENTION] mi hai fregato Bosh


----------



## prebozzio (24 Ottobre 2014)

Bryant alla 18 e Wall alla 27... occhio che ora rilasciano dichiarazioni contro di noi


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Ottobre 2014)

Sta a [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION]


----------



## Smarx10 (24 Ottobre 2014)

Griffin, Bryant, Irving, Bosh.. Per adesso non è malaccio


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Ottobre 2014)

scelta difficilissima da effettuare...


----------



## prebozzio (24 Ottobre 2014)

Rajon


----------



## prebozzio (24 Ottobre 2014)

Rondo, Dragic, Leonard, Aldridge, Jordan: quintettone!


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Ottobre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Rajon


----------



## prebozzio (24 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


>


I casi sono due: o non lo voleva nessuno o ve l'eravate scordato


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Ottobre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> I casi sono due: o non lo voleva nessuno o ve l'eravate scordato



Ero pronto a sceglierlo 

Tocca a [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION] e poi [MENTION=1513]Smarx10[/MENTION]


----------



## prebozzio (24 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ero pronto a sceglierlo
> 
> Tocca a [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION] e poi [MENTION=1513]Smarx10[/MENTION]



Chi la fa l'aspetti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Ottobre 2014)

punto sul riscatto del Gallo  ero indecisissimo tra lui e Wiggins


----------



## prebozzio (24 Ottobre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> punto sul riscatto del Gallo  ero indecisissimo tra lui e Wiggins


Forse alla 42 era presto per il Gallo, ma è una bella scommessa


----------



## Bawert (24 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ero pronto a sceglierlo
> 
> Tocca a [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION] e poi [MENTION=1513]Smarx10[/MENTION]



Non riesco a entrare, per me Hayward


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Ottobre 2014)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Non riesco a entrare, per me Hayward


Ho paura che se te lo assegno manualmente si sfasa il draft, ricontrolla se riesci ad entrare.


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Ottobre 2014)

Sta a [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION]


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2014)

Ragazzi, abbiamo ancora pochi giorni...


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Ottobre 2014)

Se facciamo le liste ce la possiamo fare.


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Ottobre 2014)

Ora tocca a [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] e poi a [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Ottobre 2014)

Da domani metto 3 ore a scelta visto che fra tre giorni comincia l'NBA (ovviamente la notte tolgo il timer)

[MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION] [MENTION=1513]Smarx10[/MENTION] [MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION] [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Ottobre 2014)

Nel week end speravo di fare una bella tirata...invece...messe le tre ore a scelta.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Ottobre 2014)

Tocca a [MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION], [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] poi [MENTION=1513]Smarx10[/MENTION] e poi [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Ottobre 2014)

Avevo fatto la lista ma non mi ha preso i nomi. Ho tolto il tempo per la notte, in mattinata rimetto le 3 ore per scelta.

Prossimi a scegliere [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] [MENTION=1513]Smarx10[/MENTION] [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] [MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Ottobre 2014)

Tocca a [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Ottobre 2014)

Ora sta a 
[MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION] [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Ottobre 2014)

Sta a [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION], quasi due scelte consecutive.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Ottobre 2014)

Ancora [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] che ha skippato già una scelta, poi [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION], poi [MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION] e poi io


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Ottobre 2014)

Ce l'abbiamo fatta ragazzi, non me l'aspettavo. [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] deve fare l'ultima scelta e recuperare le due scelte perse.


----------



## prebozzio (28 Ottobre 2014)

Nooooo!!!!!

Ho preso Calderon... mi sta sulle balle


----------



## Lollo7zar (28 Ottobre 2014)

non ci sono stato ok ora le faccio


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Ottobre 2014)

Perfetto. Ce l'abbiamo fatta e stanotte parte l'NBA 

I primi 4 andranno ai PO


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Ottobre 2014)

conoscete siti dove ci sono probabili formazioni ecc.?

Aosta e Lakers avete delle proposte di trade


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Ottobre 2014)

No...mi affido solo a sportando.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Ottobre 2014)

Partitone Vucevic e Harden, bene Dirk


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Partitone Vucevic e Harden, bene Dirk



Monociglio  e anche Ellis


----------



## prebozzio (29 Ottobre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Monociglio  e anche Ellis



Io parto con un bel DNP di Leonard


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Ottobre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io parto con un bel DNP di Leonard



Dai se vinco per consolazione ti pago un caffè venerdì visto che vengo a Lucca


----------



## DR_1 (29 Ottobre 2014)

Wiggins non è sul mercato  dai, è praticamente l'unica cosa buona dei Timbertrolls quest'anno. FP a gogo.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Ottobre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Monociglio  e anche Ellis


Sono contro di te?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Ottobre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sono contro di te?



no,contro [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] 


ah,voglio JJ visto che wiggins non me lo vogliono dare  dai che sono dispost a trattare


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Ottobre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> no,contro [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> ah,voglio JJ visto che wiggins non me lo vogliono dare  dai che sono dispost a trattare


Fammi qualche offerta


----------



## DR_1 (30 Ottobre 2014)

Per chi vuole Wiggins deve mettere sul piatto qualcosa di serio, "trash" come Hill e West anche no grazie


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Ottobre 2014)

Vittoria


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Novembre 2014)

Tijuana Narcos	2	0	
Molfetta Badass	2	0	
Soverato Heat	2	0	
L.A Lakers	2	0	
Aosta Raptors	1	1	
Roseto Sharks	1	1	
Lucca Babonzi	0	2	
New England Patriots	0	2	
Washington Capitals	0	2	
Albuquerque Whovians	0	2


----------



## prebozzio (6 Novembre 2014)

Prima vittoria, pur con 46 minuti left over... maledetti infortuni


----------



## prebozzio (6 Novembre 2014)

Ma il mercato dei free agents è libero?


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Novembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma il mercato dei free agents è libero?


Si


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Novembre 2014)

Soverato Heat	3	0	-	155.2	W3
L.A Lakers	3	0	-	112.3	W3
Aosta Raptors	2	1	1	147.9	W2
Tijuana Narcos	2	1	1	147.0	L1
Roseto Sharks	2	1	1	141.5	W1
Molfetta Badass	2	1	1	137.9	L1
Lucca Babonzi	1	2	2	118.0	W1
Washington Capitals	0	3	3	110.4	L3
Albuquerque Whovians	0	3	3	109.9	L3
New England Patriots	0	3	3	106.6	L3


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Novembre 2014)

L.A Lakers	5	0	-	125.9	W5
Soverato Heat	4	1	1	143.2	L1
Roseto Sharks	4	1	1	136.6	W3
Molfetta Badass	4	1	1	135.2	W2
Aosta Raptors	3	2	2	146.9	W1
Tijuana Narcos	3	2	2	140.0	L1
Albuquerque Whovians	1	4	4	110.8	W1
Lucca Babonzi	1	4	4	109.5	L2
Washington Capitals	0	5	5	121.4	L5
New England Patriots	0	5	5	108.5	L5


----------



## prebozzio (10 Novembre 2014)

Gli infortuni mi stanno mettendo KO


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Novembre 2014)

un buon 4-1. Quest'anno ci togliamo delle soddisfazioni. Go Go Badass


----------



## prebozzio (11 Novembre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> un buon 4-1. Quest'anno ci togliamo delle soddisfazioni. Go Go Badass



Fai pure 4-2. E occhio al 4-3... vendetta lucchese


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Novembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Fai pure 4-2. E occhio al 4-3... vendetta lucchese



vabbè la sconfitta dopo quest'uscita era prevedibile...


----------



## prebozzio (11 Novembre 2014)

Calendario folle: nelle prime otto giornate gioco ben quattro volte contro Molfetta!


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Novembre 2014)

Soverato Heat	5	1	-	147.8	W1
L.A Lakers	5	1	-	121.1	L1
Tijuana Narcos	4	2	1	137.3	W1
Molfetta Badass	4	2	1	133.6	L1
Roseto Sharks	4	2	1	132.7	L1
Aosta Raptors	3	3	2	142.1	L1
Lucca Babonzi	2	4	3	115.3	W1
Albuquerque Whovians	2	4	3	115.1	W2
Washington Capitals	1	5	4	129.8	W1
New England Patriots	0	6	5	107.7	L6


----------



## DR_1 (12 Novembre 2014)

A voi fa entrare ragazzi?


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Novembre 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> A voi fa entrare ragazzi?


Si


----------



## prebozzio (13 Novembre 2014)

Finalmente sto capendo con precisione regole, punteggi, "trucchi"... attenti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Novembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Finalmente sto capendo con precisione regole, punteggi, "trucchi"... attenti


illuminami,così giochiamo ad armi pari


----------



## prebozzio (15 Novembre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> illuminami,così giochiamo ad armi pari


Primo esercizio: James Harden. Parliamo di lui come pedina fantaNba


----------



## prebozzio (16 Novembre 2014)

Ho fatto un'offerta a "Albuquerque Whovians • On the Bubble"... è qualcuno del forum?


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Novembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ho fatto un'offerta a "Albuquerque Whovians • On the Bubble"... è qualcuno del forum?


No


----------



## prebozzio (16 Novembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> No



Speriamo la veda... provo a prendere Pau


----------



## prebozzio (19 Novembre 2014)

Pau preso!
Jordan-Aldridge-Gasol: c'è da avere paura sotto i tabelloni


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Novembre 2014)

Soverato Heat	8	1	-	148.4	W4
Aosta Raptors	6	3	2	147.1	W3
Tijuana Narcos	6	3	2	139.1	W2
L.A Lakers	6	3	2	119.5	W1
Molfetta Badass	5	4	3	136.7	W1
Lucca Babonzi	4	5	4	130.4	L1
Roseto Sharks	4	5	4	126.5	L4
Washington Capitals	3	6	5	129.8	L1
Albuquerque Whovians	2	7	6	124.0	L3
New England Patriots	1	8	7	109.4	L2


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Novembre 2014)

Soverato Heat	9	1	-	146.4	W5
Aosta Raptors	7	3	2	147.2	W4
Tijuana Narcos	7	3	2	140.1	W3
L.A Lakers	7	3	2	123.9	W2
Molfetta Badass	5	5	4	132.6	L1
Washington Capitals	4	6	5	130.0	W1
Lucca Babonzi	4	6	5	128.2	L2
Roseto Sharks	4	6	5	125.1	L5
Albuquerque Whovians	2	8	7	121.2	L4
New England Patriots	1	9	8	105.8	L3


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Novembre 2014)

Soverato Heat	9	2	-	142.6	L1
Tijuana Narcos	8	3	1	139.3	W4
L.A Lakers	8	3	1	128.4	W3
Aosta Raptors	7	4	2	144.9	L1
Washington Capitals	5	6	4	129.6	W2
Molfetta Badass	5	6	4	129.3	L2
Roseto Sharks	5	6	4	125.1	W1
Lucca Babonzi	4	7	5	129.2	L3
Albuquerque Whovians	2	9	7	120.3	L5
New England Patriots	2	9	7	107.8	W1


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Novembre 2014)

Soverato Heat	10	2	-	142.2	W1
L.A Lakers	9	3	1	129.1	W4
Tijuana Narcos	8	4	2	139.9	L1
Aosta Raptors	7	5	3	141.3	L2
Washington Capitals	6	6	4	132.3	W3
Molfetta Badass	6	6	4	130.5	W1
Roseto Sharks	5	7	5	126.0	L1
Lucca Babonzi	4	8	6	128.9	L4
New England Patriots	3	9	7	108.2	W2
Albuquerque Whovians	2	10	8	119.5	L6


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Dicembre 2014)

Soverato Heat	11	3	-	143.0	L1
L.A Lakers	11	3	-	131.7	W6
Tijuana Narcos	10	4	1	143.8	W2
Aosta Raptors	8	6	3	141.5	W1
Washington Capitals	6	8	5	133.5	L2
Roseto Sharks	6	8	5	129.7	W1
Molfetta Badass	6	8	5	123.8	L2
Lucca Babonzi	5	9	6	132.5	W1
New England Patriots	4	10	7	112.0	L1
Albuquerque Whovians	3	11	8	117.0	L1


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Dicembre 2014)

Soverato Heat	12	3	-	144.0	W1
Tijuana Narcos	11	4	1	144.7	W3
L.A Lakers	11	4	1	130.6	L1
Aosta Raptors	9	6	3	139.5	W2
Molfetta Badass	7	8	5	125.1	W1
Washington Capitals	6	9	6	133.1	L3
Roseto Sharks	6	9	6	126.2	L1
Lucca Babonzi	5	10	7	132.6	L1
New England Patriots	5	10	7	113.5	W1
Albuquerque Whovians	3	12	9	117.2	L2


----------



## prebozzio (4 Dicembre 2014)

6-10

Dai che piano piano ci riprendiamo...


----------



## prebozzio (6 Dicembre 2014)

Ho fatto 201 alla 17° giornata... record?


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Dicembre 2014)

Può essere 



Soverato Heat	13	4	-	141.5	W1
Tijuana Narcos	12	5	1	144.5	L1
L.A Lakers	12	5	1	129.7	W1
Aosta Raptors	9	8	4	137.9	L2
Molfetta Badass	9	8	4	128.4	W3
Lucca Babonzi	7	10	6	137.5	W2
New England Patriots	7	10	6	117.0	W3
Washington Capitals	6	11	7	131.0	L5
Roseto Sharks	6	11	7	123.2	L3
Albuquerque Whovians	4	13	9	116.0	L1


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Dicembre 2014)

io non ho ancora capito con che criterio i giocatori prendono punteggio ecc. Ho costantemente 3-4 giocatori che vengono utilizzati allo 0%. Chi mi illumina?


----------



## prebozzio (7 Dicembre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> io non ho ancora capito con che criterio i giocatori prendono punteggio ecc. Ho costantemente 3-4 giocatori che vengono utilizzati allo 0%. Chi mi illumina?


Di solito giocano otto giocatori: 2 centri, 3 ali e 3 guardie. Seguono l'ordine in cui li hai schierati.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Dicembre 2014)

Finalmente la mia squadra ha ingranato: 5W consecutive, 50% di record, a un posto dai playoff e secondo punteggio medio con 141.1


----------



## prebozzio (13 Dicembre 2014)

Sesta win di fila! Daje!


----------



## prebozzio (16 Dicembre 2014)

Sette wins! Continua la risalita!


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Dicembre 2014)

Tijuana Narcos	16	6	-	145.1	W4
Soverato Heat	14	8	2	137.7	L3
L.A Lakers	14	8	2	131.1	W1
Lucca Babonzi	12	10	4	142.4	W7
Aosta Raptors	12	10	4	137.5	W1
Molfetta Badass	11	11	5	128.0	L1
Washington Capitals	9	13	7	132.9	L1
New England Patriots	9	13	7	112.7	L2
Roseto Sharks	8	14	8	119.0	W1
Albuquerque Whovians	5	17	11	111.7	L1


----------



## prebozzio (18 Dicembre 2014)

Otto wins! Daje!


----------



## prebozzio (19 Dicembre 2014)

EDIT: avevo scritto di un problema ma l'ho risolto


----------



## prebozzio (20 Dicembre 2014)

Nove wins consecutive!

Spero che Rondo a Dallas riesca ad avere le stesse statistiche che aveva a Boston altrimenti sono fregato...


----------



## prebozzio (24 Dicembre 2014)

Solo gli infortuni di Leonard e Williams e l'indisponibilità di Rondo potevano fermare la mia striscia di vittorie


----------



## prebozzio (6 Gennaio 2015)

Battuta la prima senza Leonard e Aldridge


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Gennaio 2015)

Tijuana Narcos	26	13	-	147.6	L1
Soverato Heat	25	14	1	141.2	L1
Lucca Babonzi	24	15	2	145.1	W3
L.A Lakers	24	15	2	133.9	W1
Washington Capitals	21	18	5	139.6	W2
Molfetta Badass	18	21	8	127.8	L1
Aosta Raptors	15	24	11	127.5	L13
Roseto Sharks	15	24	11	122.8	W1
New England Patriots	15	24	11	111.8	L2
Albuquerque Whovians	12	27	14	116.4	W1


----------



## prebozzio (11 Febbraio 2015)

E' cambiata la visualizzazione dei tabellini delle partite e non ci capisco più niente. 

Prima c'era quel dato sui minuti giocati nella fantasquadra, quello "0/0/0", che specificava quanto si sfruttava il giocatore e in che posizione. E poi c'erano sia i punti totali del giocatore, sia quelli proporzionali ai minuti giocati per noi.

Ora ci sono i punti al minuto e la percentuale di impiego, ma non dice da nessuna parte né in che ruolo ha giocato per la fantasquadra, né quanti minuti, né i punti fatti.

Si può tornare all'antico?


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tijuana Narcos	33	18	-	150.1	L1
Soverato Heat	33	18	-	141.7	L1
Lucca Babonzi	32	19	1	146.8	W1
L.A Lakers	29	22	4	132.0	W1
Washington Capitals	27	24	6	138.1	W3
Molfetta Badass	23	28	10	127.3	L1
Aosta Raptors	22	29	11	130.7	W1
Roseto Sharks	21	30	12	123.4	W5
New England Patriots	18	33	15	115.1	L5
Albuquerque Whovians	17	34	16	116.9	L7

[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] non saprei


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Marzo 2015)

Tijuana Narcos	38	19	-	149.6	W4
Soverato Heat	38	19	-	141.1	W2
Lucca Babonzi	37	20	1	147.2	W5
Washington Capitals	31	26	7	138.0	L2
L.A Lakers	30	27	8	131.8	L3
Molfetta Badass	26	31	12	126.6	L1
Roseto Sharks	25	32	13	124.7	W3
Aosta Raptors	23	34	15	131.2	W1
New England Patriots	19	38	19	112.7	L2
Albuquerque Whovians	18	39	20	117.3	L4


----------



## prebozzio (3 Marzo 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Tijuana Narcos	38	19	-	149.6	W4
> Soverato Heat	38	19	-	141.1	W2
> Lucca Babonzi	37	20	1	147.2	W5
> Washington Capitals	31	26	7	138.0	L2
> ...


Quelli davanti non perdono un colpo, maledizione!


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Marzo 2015)

Tijuana Narcos	44	20	-	150.3	W5
Soverato Heat	43	21	1	139.7	L1
Lucca Babonzi	41	23	3	149.5	W1
Washington Capitals	34	30	10	136.5	W1
L.A Lakers	34	30	10	132.0	W3
Roseto Sharks	30	34	14	126.2	L1
Molfetta Badass	30	34	14	126.1	W1
Aosta Raptors	26	38	18	130.5	L1
Albuquerque Whovians	19	45	25	114.9	L3
New England Patriots	19	45	25	109.3	L9


----------



## prebozzio (26 Marzo 2015)

Partiti i playoff!


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Marzo 2015)

*CLASSIFICA FINALE:*

Tijuana Narcos	48	22	-	149.4	W3
Lucca Babonzi	46	24	2	150.6	W3
Soverato Heat	46	24	2	138.6	L2
L.A Lakers	37	33	11	132.0	L1
Washington Capitals	36	34	12	135.5	L3
Roseto Sharks	32	38	16	126.2	W1
Molfetta Badass	32	38	16	125.4	L1
Aosta Raptors	31	39	17	131.4	L1
New England Patriots	22	48	26	110.2	W1
Albuquerque Whovians	20	50	28	113.0	W1


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Marzo 2015)

*Tijuana Narcos - L.A. Lakers 0-1

Lucca Babonzi - Soverato Heat 1-0*


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Marzo 2015)

*Tijuana Narcos - L.A. Lakers 1-1

Lucca Babonzi - Soverato Heat 2-0*


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Aprile 2015)

*Tijuana Narcos - L.A. Lakers 1-2

Lucca Babonzi - Soverato Heat 2-1*


----------



## prebozzio (9 Aprile 2015)

I miei Babonzi piazzano in gara-3 di finale il punteggio record di 215!

Siamo avanti 3-0... go Babonzi!


----------



## prebozzio (11 Aprile 2015)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] ho vinto?


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Aprile 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] ho vinto?



Si, [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] campione NBA


----------



## prebozzio (12 Aprile 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si, [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] campione NBA



  

Non mi sono arreso neanche quando ero 5 vittorie e 10 sconfitte 

Anzi, in quel pessimo avvio dissi:


prebozzio ha scritto:


> Finalmente sto capendo con precisione regole, punteggi, "trucchi"... attenti


----------



## DR_1 (13 Aprile 2015)

Complimenti a Prebozzio 

Io non mi capacito ancora su come sono arrivato ai playoff ma soprattutto in finale! Raggiunti al pelo con una media punti sotto la media e per una sola "W", poi "sweepando" la prima, quasi, al primo turno..

Portare a casa pure la finale sarebbe stato il colmo


----------

